# Shot Gun In RV?



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2008)

In another thread the question of carrying or transporting a shotgun in a RV was brought up.  Not wanting to hijack that thread, I thought I'd just start another. 


My question is: Have you personally or anyone you know have personally felt the need to use deadly force to defend themselves  from threat of death or serious injury?  NOTE  that I used the term PERSONALLY. I'm not interested in what you may have read or heard just your own personal experience.    

-BC-


----------



## utmtman (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Have I ever pulled a gun on someone?  Yes       In my RV no and I hope I dont have to.  Have I shot someone?  Only in time of war never on the home front but I have used physical force on a couple of occaisons not so much in my home but in my home area.


----------



## LEN (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Twice,

Once as a cop, ended up being a dog in a house on house watch(OK could have been a bad guy).
Second a guy in the mountains came around a truck, in support of a buddie of his that was being called for being out of line, with a rifle and I pulled my 44 mag Redhawk out and laid it over the rolled down window and he decided he would put the rifle away and I did the same with my weapon. I did have the wife and two kids in the rig at the time.
I guess this isn't self protection but, camping many moons ago(like 40 years) in near wilderness a few of the camps let their dogs run in the very early morning and they got into everyone food and things. After been told "NOT" the next mornings roam ended with me firing a couple 44 mag rounds into an open hillside(not at the dogs) and yelling, end of roaming dogs.

LEN


----------



## rjann (Jan 24, 2008)

RE: Shot Gun In RV?

A pistol makes some sense. Need a permit. I don't know how you'd store a shotgun in a way that it would be quickly accessible when you needed it.

Personally, I will just take my chances. Don't think I could shoot anyone.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

I like  Len have, but only in war (Viet Nam) I can say it wasn't easy  but a necessary to save my self an others. I only have 2 rifles. OK  a 410 shot gun and  22 rifle for shooting armadillos that is destroying my yard. However I will use either in defense for my family or myself I am not afraid to pull the trigger. I know it would play heavy on my heart to do. and then I would have to pray for forgiveness.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

My point is this:  I don't know ANYBODY who has ever been attacked either at home or in their RV. Nobody!  I see little need to have a gun, either shotgun or pistol, while in my RV.  I have a .40 cal Glock (County Sheriff Marine Patrol Deputy) that I keep unloaded and locked when not on duty.  I also have a CCW permit but almost never carry while off duty.  We are not required to.

This is a matter of personal choice.  Those who carry a firearm in their RV are within their rights to do so as long as it is legal in the area they are in.  If they feel the need to do so I say "GO FOR IT!". But why take a chance of doing someone or yourself harm.

Whatever your decision or reason is I wish you good luck.

-BC-


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Ya know, Chuck. You can just state your point anytime. You don't have to sucker a bunch of us into stating something opposite to what your point of view is. 

We all accept your opinion as stated and differ with it for the most part. Around here if you REALLY want to know something; just ask. Please don't wind your way around it.

Now, I'm gonna always wonder what you're trying to get at every time you post something.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Since I'm going to be away for a week or so ...

I've never needed my air bags in my car.
I've never needed the tire pump that I keep in the back of my truck, or that 4-way lug wrench, either.
I haven't had anything fly up and hit my safety glasses, or fall on my steel-toes boots.
I haven't gotten burned on my Nomex jumpsuit.
I never got hit on my hard hat with a Crescent wrench that someone dropped from above.
All the times I was out in the plants, I never heard an evacuation siren go off.
My run-flat tires have never run flat, either.

And, I've never needed to use my pistol.

If I haven't made MY point by now, then I need to learn to write.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

you go Tex


----------



## bandaddie (Jan 24, 2008)

RE: Shot Gun In RV?

>My question is: Have you personally or anyone you know have personally felt the need to use deadly force to defend themselves from threat of death or serious injury? NOTE that I used the term PERSONALLY. I'm not interested in what you may have read or heard just your own personal experience.

Yes. I managed to double tap my attacker before loosing consciousness. I survived trauma to head, spine and heart. My attacker did not survive, though he did live 45 minutes, long enough to inflict much damage to my body, due to his usage of PCP, which helped him survive that long with two hits to the chest.
I was armed with a 38spec revolver. It is my opinion had I been armed with a 45 acp or 44 special or shotgun, I would now be considerably healthier and I would not have lost years of my life spent in rehab. I have no love for the 38 or the 9mm. They are worthless.
In any case, I am still alive as is the woman whose life I saved by taking such actions.

Frankly, your tactic used in asking this question is insulting, to me and to my family. My wife thinks you to be an idiot, but then she came awfully close to becoming a widow, so I hope you will understand her anger.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 24, 2008)

RE: Shot Gun In RV?



Like Tex implies...better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it! JMHO

Be safe!


----------



## JBTcajun (Jan 24, 2008)

RE: Shot Gun In RV?

Once while in a strange city my father and I had gone to a nice restaurant (Doe's Eat Place  Greenville Mississippi)  in a not so nice part of town.
Leaving the restaurant on one way streets someone pulled out in front of us from a side street.  Then the car behind him got in close behind.
Arriving at the next stop sign cars were parked about 20/ft from the inter section on both sides leaving room of 1 narrow lane.  
The lead car stopped with his rear just at the front of the parked cars and the car behind us came close on our bumper as we stopped.
A man from the front car got out and quickly came to my drivers side hands in pocket.
I keep my hand gun loaded and positioned at hand.
As I rolled down my window I pulled the hammer back not brandishing the gun.
The man's eyes widened and he ran off, the car behind us at that point pealed out in reverse.
We later came across a police car and flagged him down.  When he was told the story he knew who we were talking about.  These people have been arrested before and he said that many tourist were robbed and battered  leaving this establishment.
So yes I have used a gun to protect myself on vacation and never leave home without one.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 25, 2008)

RE: Shot Gun In RV?

Sorry if I insulted anyone.  I didn't intend to but I guess I  got my point across.  I feel VERY VERY strongly about this issue. In my opinion there is no need for firearms in RV Parks/Campgrounds where there are so vehicles in such close proximity to each other. 

Hard hats, safety glasses, steel toed shoes, all the other things mentioned in the reply above are great.  I have them also.  But none of them will accidentally discharge and kill the person sleeping in the RV parked in the lot next door. Firearm discharges either by accident or just by poor aim kill  people with regularity. Just recently in Grand Rapids a young boy was killed when a shotgun discharged accidentally and shot him in the head. In another case a trained police officer's pistol accidentally discharged while he was upstairs in his bedroom  putting it away. The round penetrated the floor and struck his wife who was sitting in her chair in the head killing her.  Even the best shot in the heat and emotion of the moment can miss his/her intended target.  What happens to that round?  Can it penetrate the thin wall of one of the many RVs parked nearby?

There are other non lethal weapons that can be used for self defense. They are available to civilians everywhere.  Why do you have to have a gun? Especially in a campground.

Now, my method of bringing this point may not have been the best and if some are insulted, sorry.  But this thread will be remembered and if it just changes ONE persons mind about firearms in campgrounds it's worth it to me.

-BC-


----------



## tallyo (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

To those of you who have never needed your weapon of choice but carry one anyway. Do you really think you could shoot someone when push came to shove?? And to those who say they have never needed their air bags, safety glasses and tire pump etc., I know a lot of people who have needed those items but I like the other poster; I have NEVER known any RV"er who has NEEDED a Weapon...


----------



## LEN (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Well when the time comes, and you do need help, I hope one of my GUN toting RV friends is next to you in the 15 minutes that your 911 call is being reacted to if your cell will work. Granted if you park in the guarded $60 plus a night park your chances of being involved is much less and I also grant you that RVing is most likely safer than maybe sitting in you own stick built, but I still will carry. While we are quoting accidental discharge lets not use cars either they kill too and many times more than the gun accident. Tools are dangerous and used without thought can and will kill. Go to the NRA page and read how many lives are saved each year by GUN toting citizens using their right to bare arms, YOU DON"T FIND EVEN AN ODD STORY ON THIS FROM OUR ULTA LIBERAL NEWS MEDIA, but have one accidental discharge from the millions of gun handling a day and it hits the front page.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?



I guess I have to spell it out for you.

My point was that I have all of those safety items and use them without having to suffer the consequences of having them used for what theywere designed to be used for. 

PS. I also have never heard a gun discharge in an RV park before. You can't take my gun away, because you are concerned about accidental discharges. You would have to stop RVing if you are that concerned. I suspect you aren't that concerned.

PSPS. I do note that you are a vet, and that by itself makes me do some more thinking on the issue. Hmmmm.



> tallyo - 1/25/2008 7:44 AM To those of you who have never needed your weapon of choice but carry one anyway. Do you really think you could shoot someone when push came to shove?? And to those who say they have never needed their air bags, safety glasses and tire pump etc., I know a lot of people who have needed those items but I like the other poster; I have NEVER known any RV"er who has NEEDED a Weapon...


----------



## utmtman (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Im going to tell you like it is.   You as an officer of the law know damn well that people dont kill people guns do and its 90 percent of those accidental deaths are due to unadulterated stupidity and nothing else.   And you also know that when guns are outlawed only outlaws will have guns.  Hell they make their own now days.  How in the hell do you defend again a person with a gun.    Walk up and kiss them???   I have two guns here in my rv should I sell them since I am full time and live in my rv????   My rifles in in a gun case under the bed and its unloaded and the bolt is open.  The pistol is in the drawer in a holster and it too is unloaded and the bolt is open.  Yes I have a bb gun next to the bed and its loaded but needs to be pumped to be fired.  I was raised with a weapon and was licensed and hunting by the age of 9.  I have never had an accidental firing in my life ever and neither has anyone from my family and there were 9 of us counting mom and dad.  And by the way my mother has as many shooting trophys as my father ever had.  She was a better shot than any of us.   By the way I also have several dozen different knifes also in my rv and I am quite adept at using them as well and can throw them quite accurately if I need to, should I also sell them?  I learned a long time ago when I too was an officer of the law and in the military that people who are nervous about others having weapons is usually scared to death of using a weapon and hurting others and usually makes mistakes because of it.  With that I am seriously thinking Buckeye you should be very careful with your weapons and not carry any in you rv.  You might be the next accident of what you speak.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

I never said that people should not be allowed to have and carry firearms.  Read my post.  I just do not think that having them loaded and ready to shoot in a RV Park or campground is good.  More harm will come of that than good.

A firearm in the right hands can be a good thing and as in the case of JBTcajun save lives.  I do not advocate taking away ANYONES firearms. Just the opposite. I believe that States and Cities that allow the carrying of concealed weapons have a lower crime rate.

Again , READ MY POST: "This is a matter of personal choice. Those who carry a firearm in their RV are within their rights to do so as long as it is legal in the area they are in. If they feel the need to do so I say "GO FOR IT!". But why take a chance of doing someone or yourself harm."  How much more  plain can that be? Don't be paranoid. No one's trying to take your guns away. I'm just stating my opinion about firearms in campgrounds.  I'm entitled to that.


----------



## tallyo (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

I think I am going to have a 50 caliber mounted on the roof. Then have four grenades clipped to my Pajama belt. Dang that won't work I don't wear PJ's anymore.....ok the grenades will be hooked to the refrigerator door so I can grab them on the way by to the turret that's built into the roof. Then I  am going to have a trap door made in the hall floor so my wife can sneak down it and do the low crawl to grab the ankles of the culprit.
 Did I mention the 5.3 rocket launcher that shoots smoke grenades?.....I can build a smoke screen so as we drive out of the park,opps can't do that, my wife is under the coach....oh well I got it, I will lay a mine field around the coach  whew now we're safe......

 As far as firearms in the right hands that's the whole point of my story.........most folks have no idea what it is like to face a real person with a firearm. Deer hunting doesn't count unless you shot old uncle George off a stone wall on purpose.

Dang now I have to make my coach bullet proof as the guy next to me may miss the culprit and the round goes thru my coach and hits my wife in the shoulder just before she starts down the secret trap door. Wait then the guy on the other side gets all worked up and pumps two rounds from his 18" double barrel shotgun through the other side of my coach, hits the propane tank . Oh no....another fire claim and that fire spreads to 8 other coaches. now we have 11 screaming wives looking for 22 dogs who are running after the culprit who has messed his drawers....... Three guys are mad because they can't sleep for all the noise.....
 Dang all the shooting trophy's got burned by the fire.......Wonder what the trophy's were for? Rapid fire at a human or laying prone or kneeling at a target? Having plenty of time to think about the shot with no fear of the target shooting back? No wait I got it...a big guy makes a easy target no bad guy would be small.......easy shot.

Dang I may have to sell my RV and stay home.........

Sorry folks you gun  runners will never ever convince this old fart that carrying a gun makes us all safer. Because I want to be 40 miles away when y'all start shooting...... Did I mention that the guy with the 22 missed the culprit and the round  killed a 8 year old kid in his bedroom almost a mile away?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Far as I'm concerned stay 40 miles away.  That way I won't have to come with my "bad guns" to bail you out when you get yourself in a bad situation.  The only stories I hear about are the bad guys using guns to kill someone.  How many stories have you heard about the good guy missing and hitting an innocent child.  1 maybe?  I can pick up any paper anywhere and read about the criminals shooting someone.  The good guys only want the right to protect themselves.  The bad guys will always have guns no matter what law is passed.  Thank God for the 2nd Amendment.  You will never get it amended.

OORAH, 1st Recon Battalion, 1st Marine div.


----------



## tallyo (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Now just a cott'in picking minute there.....think about a couple of old excited folks in a crowded cam[ground firing their elite weaponry and just how many innocent bystanders are going to get hurt if not killed??????
How many papers have you  picked up where criminals have shot folks in campgrounds?? Zero.........

When is the last time you have had to protect yourself and a gun was the only choice....

 You for one should remember when you were taught Hand to Hand combat they talked about a Black sock in karate....

I certainly hope none of your family members gets accidentally shot......


----------



## Steve H (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?





> tallyo - 1/25/2008 2:18 PM Sorry folks you gun runners will never ever convince this old fart that carrying a gun makes us all safer. Because I want to be 40 miles away when y'all start shooting...... Did I mention that the guy with the 22 missed the culprit and the round killed a 8 year old kid in his bedroom almost a mile away?



You can't be that much older than me! 

Ironic thatsomeone from Florida would say that carrying a gun won't make all safer. There have beennumerous studies done about Florida (albeit some are dated)after it changed it's carry laws in 1987. Homicide rates dropped from 37% above the national average to 3% below. Overall crime rates were also below the national average.

One study that is a favorite of gun advocates is the Dade Count Department of Public Safety where they tracked CCW holders for 2.5 years. During that time there was not one single case in which a licensed holder had his gun taken away by a criminal, shot someone by accident, or was killed defending himself or another.

As many as 2.5 million crimes are thwarted each year in the United States by average citizens using firearms, and in most cases the citizen never has to fire a shot.

I guess there is no real point to my comments other than we disagree about the safe issue. I believe legally armed/properly trained citizens do make things safer for everyone and I think there is evidence to, if not prove it, at least provide a legitimate arguement that it does. 

Best wishes...be safe!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

As long as the 2nd Amendment stands I'll be armed in my RV.  End of Story.  Get over it.  Every time you lefty's camp in an RV park, most of your neighbors will be armed.


----------



## tallyo (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

And there's the rub........"properly trained gun carrying citizens"    .hummmmmmmmmmm  Just how would you properly train a bunch of old geezzers male and female to shoot to kill?????? Because, if you are going to point a gun at someone you best be prepared to shoot.

 Not sure if you know where Dade County Florida is. But in case you don't, it's Miami area where folks live with windows barred and doors triple locked. No self respecting RV'er should go camping in that area PERIOD. But please don't try and convince me that because no gun totter has had his gun taken away is because they all are fully trained and their gun can't be taken away??? Probably in truth most gun thefts are never reported.

 As I said from the start I know of no one who has ever been threatened enough in a campground to have the need of a gun. I have never been,or lived anywhere in North America where as I walked down the street I would have felt safer with a gun.... and that includes a few social trips to Tijuana Mexico.(Central America)

I shudder at the chaos if most of us walked around with a weapon. The more weapons laying around means the more weapons that could more readily fall into the hands of those big bad gangsters you feel so threatened by.
But my thought is the more folks carrying weapons the more the chances of accidental shooting because most can't shoot straight anyway.

Age hasn't a lot to do with it,but if it matters I am pushing the heck out of 70 years old.

I guess if I ever took you through some streets in NYC , Chicago, La or Miami you would have the safety off and your gun drawn????

 Yes Sir I plan on staying safe..........that's why I don't carry a gun..... and avoid places that MIGHT be hazardous to my health.


----------



## tallyo (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

As I look at the bottom of my screen there is an ad,,,,

,"Shoot more accurately and faster than a SWAT Cop or Navy SEAL. Watch online training videos. Learn from top instructors."

Now this is great, learn to shoot on line........ Wow there is the best way to develop ones skills and abilities with firearms.......

If you go to the web site they have 10 questions to answer and if you get 5 right you get a free gift........ wow 50% accuracy and we're all safer... you can also go to GUN TALK TV.......

Shooting for 50 years? Never picked up a gun? Either way you'll find what you need on Gun Talk TV. The top shooters and instructors are here to train you! Whether your interest is in personal protection, trap, skeet, sporting clays, action pistol, long-range rifle, or you just want the gun basics, you'll find it here. 
 Dang no mention on  where to aim to kill???


----------



## tallyo (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

I don't believe it........I just aimed my cork gun at the PC screen and it's stuck on the screen. Sure glad it wasn't a bullet......

Ok folks I have had my fun let's talk some serious RV stuff ok??????


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

That was good tallyo,, now u see how it works around here ,, sometimes fun ,, and somtimes serious stuff ,, but i'ts what rving is about ,, u know ????
Bty if u would like to join our chat room ,, got to>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://www.texasclodhopper.net/phpmychat/plus
we usally get on there around 9pm EST ,, but u'r welcome to join  :approve:


----------



## GEJim (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

I am new here. Looks like a great web site for RV'ing. This posting compeled me to respond. I am 63 and rertired. Also a retired 21 year military man. I have guns in all my vehicles, home, and RV. I do not support the NRA.
Here is my story: A sunny day in the great state of New Mexico on our way to the lake with boat in tow. At a rest stop on a well traveled highway between Alamogordo and Las Cruces 4 youths decided to they needed whatever they could get from my family. The 1st youth tried to open my wife's door. Just as my wife screamed, I stuck my Ruger Blackhawk 45 long colt in his face and cocked the hammer Between her scream and looking at the barrel of the 45 all of them quickly decided to spend time elsewhere. I prayed that is what they would do, however there is no doubt that if he had openned the door I would have shot him.   
I will protect those I love and everything I have worked to own. Life in meaningless to the youth of today. They will shoot you just to take your sneakers. Thanks to the state of Texas for the right to carry law and allowing me to have a say what I get to do with my sneakers.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

I'm looking here for a new RV. RVs

Sorry, couldn't resist. LOL


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Hey GEJim, welcome to the forum.  Great story.  I spend a lot of time in New Mexico, Arizona camping.  Many of the RV Parks in New Mexico and Benson Arizona area are right on the illegal/drug runner nightways.  In fact the Pipe Organ Nat'l Park Campground has illegal's going right through the campground at night. 

My RV is my home so of course I keep my guns in it, where else would I keep them?  This subject will never be decided.  Some of us like to be safe, not sorry.  Old I am.  Probably won't miss if I need to shoot.  Marine qualified EXPERT rifle/pistol, Sharpshooter BAR.  No I don't have a BAR in my RV.  JUST WISH.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## tallyo (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

I wonder if the guy in New Mexico ever thought of just starting up the vehicle and driving away?
 It's easy to say he would have fired his weapon but saying and doing are two completely different things.  I wonder if he had of had a round ricochet off the window and hit his wife how he would have felt?. Or if one of those kids fired back and shot his wife? I wonder if he had of started honking the horn and with her screaming would they have run off?

I especially like the part where there are guns in all his vehicles . So if someone steals or breaks into his vehicle that's a good source of a firearm? Maybe the gangsters know Texas is a good source of guns so they steal and break into cars regularly? Maybe congress should get involved here,,,,,,,,,,,,we now know the source of gun traffic?

A lot of us served in the military. Some of us were exposed to more weapons than others , some of us saw combat. Some of us even were range instructors. I love 45 caliber stories; as I remember a tour of duty where it was my job to qualify Naval Officers with the 45. Yikes most of those "squids" couldn't hit the target at 45 yards with both hands on the pistol on a clear day with no wind and 30 seconds to aim and no one shooting back at them.. I can see someones wife getting all excited grabbing a 45 and pulling the trigger....as the round goes through the ceiling or the floor.!!

You folks may feel safer, but I worry more about you guys than I do the Gangsters.......


----------



## tallyo (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

In case y'all haven't noticed I do like to stir the pot a wee bit.

 I am not totally against guns; I believe hunters and target shooters have rights. I know that the 2nd amendment was written in a completely different climate in our country's short life. I would doubt seriously that it would be written in todays. I think our military can handle any potential invasion force. We don't have to worry about finding someone to get in his truck and drive through the streets of Boston yelling "the British are coming" and then all of us grab our weapons and form up to march to the town square.

I do think that 95% of those folks out their "packing heat" are totally incapable of killing another human being, are totally unqualified to properly load, clean and fire that weapon and lack sufficient training ,skills to use it. But at the same time I know that 95% of them think they can will and are. And that's what scares me......

I know of 20-30year retired police officers who never ever fired their weapon in the line of duty.....I ask can they today shoot someone? I have an 81 year old friend who is a retired State Trooper who has a loaded 9 mm beside his bed and he says he'll shoot anyone who comes through his door. This guy barely gets his scotch to his mouth without spilling 1/3rd of it and he thinks he can hold a pistol steady? I worry about his daughter checking on him at night and he wakes up scared, grabs the 9mm and shoots her.

Have a great day folks............


----------



## deniloo (Jan 26, 2008)

RE: Shot Gun In RV?

I have never shot a gun. My dad is a retired police officer so I learned to respect his gun and always wished I had learned to shoot. We have never had a problem in a camping area but..........If we do I hope one of you with your guns is parked next to me and willing to get involved!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Still double posting.  wifi too slow.  What do you expect for$1.00/day.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Hey tallyo, in case if haven't noticed, your heart is bleeding all over the post.  Can't read what you said because of all the blood.  Love you anyway.  Semper Fi


----------



## tallyo (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Rupper,

If you try to kiss me I am shooting you with my big blaster water gun


----------



## LEN (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Just wondering since we have a bunch of gun toting RVer's. Do any of you varmint hunt as you are on the road? Part of the reason I have the guns in the RV is to varmint hunt as well as hunting in general. Just was out the day before yesterday getting my 17 fireball loads up and running and yesterday loaded 260 rounds to fight off the Sabre toothed sage rats that we hunt every spring in OR. to help the farmers out. Also am looking forward to hunting in as many states as I can to add to the food supply, might even do a bit of fishing, crabbing, clamming and down south some of the other food gathering(hunting) that I have never done. I hope I never have to use one of my weapons on a human being(if you can call some of the rotten pukes out there human) but if needed I damn well am sure I can deliver what is needed at the moment.

LEN


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Done a little rabbit hunting and plinking out in the western deserts when my youngest son came out to visit.  Little fishing when the license for out-of-state residents isn't to steep.  Stopped hunting deer when I moved to Ohio in 1979.  Just couldn't seem to get excited about sitting in some farmers tree with a rifled shotgun.  Grew up hunting long range in the Utah mountains.  I guess up close in the farmers orchard, Bambis eyes were too big and brown.  Glad we still have hunters keeping the deer herds at the right size and healthy.  Nothing worse than seeing the deer and elk herds get to large and start starving or getting diseased.


----------



## GEJim (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Buckeye Chuck wanted to hear a real life story so I told him one. After reading the rest of the posts I have come to the conclusion that Buckeye and Tally yo need to move in together so they can ride off into utopia on their unicorn.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

I have never hunted along the roads varmint or otherwise.  I have hunted, deer, elk, rabbit, quail, grouse, and a few other animals in mountains and deserts of utah.   I have done some plinking from time to time in out of the way places where its safe to shoot without hurting anyone.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

I'm not going anywhere close to Tallyo!   I've seen first hand the damage those blaster squirt guns can do!

-BC-


----------



## tallyo (Jan 26, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

I got it......I am going to carry a Paint ball gun. So if I accidentally hit your RV it won't have a hole in it just a few blotches of enamel paint..Then if I shoot a gangster we can identify him/her by the paint color......
As I ride off on my big steed can I say.."hi ho Silver Away"

 Surprised no one has talked about "snipe" hunting....


----------



## JBTcajun (Jan 26, 2008)

RE: Shot Gun In RV?

I have a Banelli riot gun that sleeps with me.
It is fully loaded with #4 high brass.
Will take care of the job and not stray to far.
I cannot remember the last time I slept without this gun in close proximity.
.
I quit the NRA because they saw fit to erode my rights by backing the right to carry laws.  I have that right and need no other permits because I was borne an American.
.
In this area it would be my guess that more people have a gun close by than those that don't.  The thing is you don't see people who believe in their to right carry trying to compel those that don't want to exercise that right.
.
People that believe the government should be looked upon to handle their business are what got us into the shape we are now.  You will also find that many people keep arms that the government might know it will not be a breeze to divest us of all our rights.  Uncle Sam is doing a fine job of removing them 1 by one and many people find themselves backing the process.  Search my person to enter a building fine makes me safer, listen to my private conservations fine it makes me safer, confiscate my property fine it makes us safer, spy on me with cameras and other electronic devices fine it makes us safer, force me to wear seat belts fine it makes me safer.  Where will it stop?
.
America communism that works.  For the average person freedom day(the amount of salary made to pay for taxes, fees, liscenses, ect) is now in July.  Yes lets give up our right to have guns in motor homes it makes me safer.
.
Sorry for the long rant that is not directly RV related but I am quite worried about the America my grandchildren will be forced to live in.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 27, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

????


----------



## tallyo (Jan 27, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Wow if I was this miserable and felt that unsafe in my environment I think I might move to a safer country.

Now let's see here's a guy who sleeps with a gun yet feels violated and not safer about scanners, wire taps,cameras,and seat belts???
So now let me get this clear too, we all, no matter our background,skills abilities or age, should have the right to carry weapons concealed or in a holster on our hip? As I visualize old uncle Louie drunk on the 4th of July shooting his 357 magnum up in the air and bullets falling on Aunt Louise and little baby Louie's heads.

We certainly wouldn't want to discriminate against any group of people would we?

I am trying to think of a safer place to live but I can't yet.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 27, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

talyo, it's time to knock off the political dribble.  We like to talk RV's.  We told you what you wanted to know.  MOST OF US EXERCISE our right to have Firearms in our RV's.  We don't try to tell you to pack so get off it. :angry:


----------



## tallyo (Jan 27, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Yikes.........so if I don't agree with your thinking it's political dribble and not a subject for this forum. It's ok for you to tell me I should pack to be safe but not ok for me to not want you to pack because I feel safer? And you folks did try to convince me that I would be safer packing a weapon.

Wonder where it said we all had to read all this stuff whether we want to or not? Wonder where it said we cannot have fun and stir the pot here? Is this for serious stuff only?


 And I cannot exercise my right to disagree??

Aye Aye Sir.......


----------



## JBTcajun (Jan 28, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?



> tallyo - 1/27/2008  8:58 AM
> 
> Wow if I was this miserable and felt that unsafe in my environment I think I might move to a safer country.
> 
> ...


.
.
.
This here is my last post on the topic.
.
You brought this up in a round about way to make you're unpopular point.  That is what people with those believes do.
I have never felt unsafe, but rather feel prepared.
I wish you and all you're kind would move.
.
Its not that we should have the right to conceal and carry its that we already have it.   I know  of many people who I do not feel comfortable around because they carry that are felons and don't have the right.  Making it illegal for people such as myself to carry does nothing to stop those who truly shouldn't have weapons.
.
My love for this county runs deep and true.  That's why I am concerned as I see our basic rights slipping away with the approval of many voters.  Point a finger and looking radical is a small price to pay if only one person begins to want the government to control its self before its to late.
.
Lets agree to disagree.


----------



## tallyo (Jan 28, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Cajun,

We have always had the right to disagree. 

My point is only unpopular with those who feel the burning desire to pack a weapon. I would feel differently about this subject if those folks were required to take a weapons safety, use and training course prior to having the weapon and then they would have to prove their skills at certain intervals as they grow older; but so many just go out and buy a weapon go behind the barn fire a few rounds at a beer can and then think they are all set. I feel the same way about drivers licenses. I know folks behind the wheel that have no business behind the wheel. Just as I know folks packing a weapon that have no business having one. That's what scares me. You may have a point that being prepared for those folks might become a necessity.

Weapon laws for felons etc is a whole other subject. Please don't get me started on that one.

Also Love of country has nothing to do with this subject. So many of us served at different times, so many of us actually were in combat at different times, and so many couldn't serve but that doesn't change ones love of country.

So where would you want me to move to?? Me and my kind? Are you that prejudicial? I was born in this country, the land of the free. We have the inherent right to express our opinions, just as you do but I try to in a courteous way. Now if you wish to dictate your beliefs by not wanting me and my kind in this country then I am sorry but you can't have it that way.  Our constitution won't permit it.

I never asked for government control I was kind of hoping for some self control.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 28, 2008)

RE: Shot Gun In RV?



Realizing I will not, nor do I intend, to change anyone&rsquo;s opinion on firearms for personal protection, after being called a _&ldquo;geezer&rdquo;_, an &ldquo;_old excited folk with elite weaponry&rdquo;_, a _&ldquo;gun totter&rdquo;_, being compared to _&ldquo;gangsters&rdquo;_, being told I am &ldquo;incompetent&rdquo;, being equated with &ldquo;old drunk uncle Louie who randomly fires his gun in a celebratory stupor before killing aunt Louise&rdquo;, I would like to support those of you that do feel secure with personal carry of firearms and hopefully advocate that those of us that do are not paranoid &ldquo;Dirty Harry&rdquo; wannabes in need of some machismo fix with our guns. Responding to the &ldquo;what-ifs&rdquo;, &ldquo;innuendo&rdquo; and &ldquo;supposition&rdquo; makes for a challenging if not impossible undertaking. I would like to give it a shot (no pun intended).



Much weight has been put on whether or not armed citizens are sufficiently trained in the use of firearms. Some states do require training courses and thanks to the plethora of successful firearms training courses offered across the country, the actual per capita rate of firearms accidents has been steadily declining over the past few decades. Gun safety depends on education and personal responsibility. I fully support education efforts regarding gun ownership and safety. Personal responsibility issues involves much more than a gun safety course or proficiency exam and are something that is dealt with in all facets of our society.



The statement _&ldquo;that firearm discharges either by accident or just by poor aim kill people with regularity&rdquo;_ is misleading. The rate of accidental deaths with guns is at an all-time low, down 93% since the all-time high in 1904. Gun accidents account for less than 0.7% of accidental deaths. One is far more likely to die from a fall, an auto accident, or from natural causes than a gunshot wound.



Then there is the lethal force issue. The quote was _&ldquo;how do you train old geezers, male and female to shoot to kill?&rdquo;_ Semantics would lend me to think of this as how &ldquo;do you train one to protect ones own life?&rdquo; There are many courses offered through reputable schools like the Lethal Force Institute, The Chapman Academy, Insight Training Center, and Gunsite Training Center which specialize in Personal Protection Firearm education/training. Responsible owners will get training much like responsible drivers don&rsquo;t drink and drive. We cannot mandate attitudes or personal responsibility.



_&rdquo;__ So now let me get this clear too, we all, no matter our background, skills, abilities or age, should have the right to carry weapons concealed or in a holster on our hip?&rdquo;_ , a statement that most gun owners would think imprudent as well as inaccurate. No one can legally own a gun without first being the proper age and then meeting the requirements of both a Federal and State background check. In addition, most states prohibit open carry. If we are referring to those citizens that don&rsquo;t follow the laws the point is moot!



The arguments for and against concealed carry seem to have remained the same over the years with few being convinced to change sides. There will always be the &ldquo;haves&rdquo; and the &ldquo;have not&rsquo;s&rdquo; with respect to firearms. There are also extremes in both camps. For the most part, those of us that carry have no desire to _&ldquo;have our safety off and guns drawn while walking down the streets&rdquo;_. We are not the &ldquo;bad guys&rdquo; just proud Americans exercising a personal right to carry. 



Have a great week!


----------



## tallyo (Jan 28, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

Steve, Your points are well taken.....

But too many what if's. If every gun owner did all the responsible things you talked about and if every state required all you talked about I wouldn't have too many fears.......

The problem is  or better yet have those respond who have done all your if's . It is the "have not's" who scare me. and if one innocent man, woman or child gets shot that's one too many.  Is it going to take 20% to get us worried????????
I used Geezers, gangsters etc comments only as effect terms. Because I too am an old geezer and a gangster at times.

I never said you were not proud Americans that has nothing to do with all this ...does it???????


----------



## Steve H (Jan 28, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

[SIZE= 10pt]Couldn't agree more...no one wants any innocent person injured or killed! 

[/SIZE][SIZE= 10pt]Worry can be beneficial if it keeps one from becoming complacent. CPL holders need a certain amount of concern to keep safety at the forefront.I am just hoping RVers aren't obsessed with worry needlessly concerning people and CPL. Seems we all have plenty of other things to worry about! 

[/SIZE][SIZE= 10pt]Meant no implications with the proud American statement&hellip;just a way to close the post! 

[/SIZE]Best wishes!


----------



## ifishsum (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: Shot Gun In RV?

To the OP:

Yes, I have brought a 12 gauge to bear against someone, but luckily did not have to fire a shot.  The sound of the Mossberg's slide was enough to call off the attack.  The police were called by my wife at the beginning of the encounter, and arrived about 5 minutes after the bad guys fled.  They would have been too late to help my neighbor. I'm a firm believer in my right to responsibly defend myself and my family by whatever means possible.  I'm not paranoid, and I doubt it will happen again, but I want to "Be Prepared" as they say in Boy Scouts.  

All CPL holders I've known are very safe individuals who sincerely hope they never have to draw their weapon, but could and would shoot if they had to.  I think many non-gun people misunderstand the thought process that's behind the decision to carry a weapon.  We often get characterized as "cowboys" out looking for an excuse to shoot someone, but I have yet to meet a CPL holder with this attitude - in fact it's quite the opposite.  I feel as if I have a larger responsibility to avoid potential conflict, and more importantly to avoid escalation of conflict. 

My .02, and worth what you paid for it.


----------

